# I cant install yuri's revenge patch 1001



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

every time i try to install it error window appears and it says "old file does not exist" can any 1 help me?? and when i try to play online it says "the westwood online support library is either missing or invalid" what to do???:upset::4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

first off id make sure all my drivers,and direct-x are up to date.


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

still wont work!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

> every time i try to install it error window appears and it says "old file does not exist" can any 1 help me??


It usually means the patch is unable to find the yuri.exe, place the patch in the exe directory and try again.



> and when i try to play online it says "the westwood online support library is either missing or invalid" what to do???:upset::4-dontkno


You have not installed Westwood Internet off of the CD.


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

it wont install the langmd.mix file it says "old file was not found.however a file with the same name was found. no update was done since file contents does not match"


----------



## millennium1 (Jul 11, 2011)

same problem to me and i post a question but i cant find it


----------

